# Liberdade de expressão

## darktux

Como o este tópico foi lockado, aqui estamos nós outra vez, para que se possa responder às acusações. Sim, porque o Salazar já bateu a bota à muito tempo! 

Quanto a andar a sujar.... Se aquilo é uma cópia integral do pvt... Como é que eu estou a sujar... uhm........

Também não estou a ver de onde vem o padrão das threads descambarem, se bem me lembro, o último lock aqui nos forums PT ficou também muito associado ao moderador Humpback... digo eu claro...

Fui realmente avisado uma vez por um moderador, com o qual agora me dou bem, para ter calma, por uma vez ter ficado um bocado irritado por uma pessoa não usar a função de procura do forum. uhm....

Agora de tar a escrever isto, pergunto-me quem é que anda a sujar quem..... Até para o datashark dizer k já lhe tinham falado de mim... uhm... interessante..

----------

## papa-osculos

Tudoo associado a ti mete nojo....

Só crias problemas em vez de os resolveres...

És um puto irritante e cada vez mais me metes nojo...

----------

## darktux

Bashing não nos leva a lado nenhum   :Confused: 

Agradecia que não o fizesses, para isto não descarrilar...

----------

## humpback

Bloqueado por despropositado......

----------

